# PPPoE on D-link 2640



## vigol (Sep 25, 2010)

:stud
1- After a while I'm here again, Sorry for awful English, I'm trying to lean The Queen's English as soon as possible.MERCI!
2- I have a D-link 2640U Modem/Router/ADSL2+ (something like DSL-2740R without IEEE 802.11n draft 2.0 specification!!!)
3- I used to work with a Dialup system (I didn't have a ADSL one!). But Now I have a ADSL Provider and this make me Ultra Happy, But I can't make concetion with Internet.
4- I was away from FBSD for a while time (About 1 years old), I'm not a dummy but I forget some setting/configuration for establishing a ADSL/Router Modem to My BSD(PC)!
5- I read some title in in Handbook/Forum/Mailing List, but without any success until now
6- I know that you're busy and you don't have any wasting time to solve such as these SemiDummy  Questions.
7- But I'm in serious Problem, I cant access Internet, as a result no Port/src upgrade, so I'm frozen in 0 Kelvin (-270 centigrade).
8- Please advice me in any context that you prefer (link to topic (Ext/Int) or a detailed guide in this thread).

How Can I Make a Connection to my ADSL/Router to Internet + considering Security issues.

I know that it's a big request, But I hope you help, frankly, I'd leaned FBSD more efficiency here other that Manual.

Thanks in advanced SuperBSD, And I appreciated your efforts.
I love This OS and you very much.

Please consider that I'm completely newbie to ADSL connection.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 27, 2010)

The easiest (and probably most useful) way is to set up your adsl2 modem as a router. Therefore you can set your modem as default gateway in FreeBSD:
`# route add default ROUTER_INTERNAL_IP`
where ROUTER_INTERNAL_IP is usually 192.168.1.1 ; no additional software required.

Tip: you can also configure DCHP on your router later.

PS: there is should be "howto" for configuring modem on your ISP's website


----------



## shitson (Oct 5, 2010)

This is a good quality source - Give this a try : http://renaud.waldura.com/doc/freebsd/pppoe/

The FreeBSD manual only gives a very basic example this one is a bit more indepth


----------

